# Choc No Bake Cookies



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2017)

After seeing a post on these while back i been wanting some big time.

So

I made a small batch.

Yeah i am a diabetic but sometimes i need sugar, i'm going to have to adjust my pump for sure 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















cnbcok.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 19, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Uh Yup, I sent this recipe to the wife,Apparently the vultures uh I mean the kids cleaned them up i record time...........


----------



## sunerylander (May 11, 2017)

thats true hehe. we need some sugar every once and a while.

it makes me hungry.


----------



## donr (May 15, 2017)

I am quite fond of no bake cookies myself.

Read a post earlier about Smoked Nut butter.  These with Smoked Peanut butter would be interesting.

Don


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2017)

Man they sure look ugly, but I bet they taste fantastic!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Man they sure look ugly, but I bet they taste fantastic!
> 
> Al



Well I have to agree they look justa tad "different" but....id eat 'em for sure.  LOL

Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 18, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Man they sure look ugly, but I bet they taste fantastic!
> 
> Al


I was spooning them and they started to set so they dropped clumpy. Its all a dream now cuz they are gone. Oh if my BGM could talk it would prob say WTH did you just eat.


----------

